# Weak Draft Makes Curry Good Choice



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Bulls received the Knicks' unprotected first-round pick this year and the one-time option to switch first-round picks in 2007 as part of the Eddy Curry trade. Knicks president Isiah Thomas justified the move by saying Curry is better than anyone they could get this year, even if they had the No. 1 pick in a relatively weak draft, and odds are he is right.
> 
> One Eastern Conference personnel expert said, "They're right. The two guys that stand out would be [power forward LaMarcus] Aldridge at Texas and [small forward Adam] Morrison at Gonzaga. I love both players, but they're not Tim Duncan ... I think Aldridge, in two or three years, is going to be big-time, but he may not even come out."
> 
> Assuming the Knicks are much-improved in their second season under coach Larry Brown, it would have been a longshot for them to get the top pick and a potential shot at Indianapolis high school center Greg Oden, who might not even come out for the 2007 draft after one year in college at Ohio State.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spknotes194593225jan19,0,5959322.story?coll=ny-sports-print


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

The good news for the Knicks is even if this turns out to be a strong draft, its likely that it was sill a good trade.

"If if's and buts were candies and nut's"...

Even if the Bulls get a top pick, whats to say that player does not turn out to be Kwame Brown, no guarantee's up on top its always a crapshoot. Zeke took a bird (big bird) in the hand, and thats sound logic.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Fact is we DID give up what many call a sure thing. The Bulls have the right to swap draft picks next year with us meaning if We get number 1 and can select Oden then they have the right to claim that pick from us and give up whatever first rounder they have for it.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Fact is we DID give up what many call a sure thing. The Bulls have the right to swap draft picks next year with us meaning if We get number 1 and can select Oden then they have the right to claim that pick from us and give up whatever first rounder they have for it.



Do you really think that next season the Knicks will be in a position to get the #1 pick? I certainly don't.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The way we started this season I really don't know what to think anymore


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

that article is exactly what i was thinking............Who's to say Greg Oden will come out after one year of college and also be productive in college/NBA....High School means nothing to me.......


lebron is a one of a kind thing........and its harder for big men to come in and dominate then it is for guards


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> that article is exactly what i was thinking............Who's to say Greg Oden will come out after one year of college and also be productive in college/NBA....High School means nothing to me.......
> 
> 
> lebron is a one of a kind thing........and its harder for big men to come in and dominate then it is for guards



Kg, Amare, Dwight Howard, Moses Malone, etc...

Still, I think you are missing the big picture. Even if Oden takes a couple of years to develop, true centers are a rare and valuable commodity and he would be well worth the wait.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Kg, Amare, Dwight Howard, Moses Malone, etc...
> 
> Still, I think you are missing the big picture. Even if Oden takes a couple of years to develop, true centers are a rare and valuable commodity and he would be well worth the wait.




for every KG, and Amare theres a tyson Chandler and Kwame Brown...........



regardless of whatever you'll bring up ill never talk highly of a high school kids game unless they are proven at the college or NBA level


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

with larry brown and the amount talent on the knicks roster

i highly doubt they will get the 1st overall pick in 2007

unless.. sterns pulls a patrick ewing again


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I think Greg Oden is gonna be good. For one, he's gonna get some college time, thats for sure. Besides that, I think he's gonna be good because he already has an NBA body, and when you consider the last few high school to the NBA players that had NBA ready bodies were successful then its a good sign.

Tyson Chandler was (and is) a french fry. Kwame Brown wasn't even much of a physical, post player in high school, and mentally he's very weak (that should have been something that the Wiz should have taken into account - he never seemed confident since he's been in the league) 

Greg Oden is already 7' 250 lbs, and from what I've heard he's pretty athletic. If he could rebound strongly he would be good for any team right away.

Anyways, I think the trade looks better as time progresses, and it would look fantastic if the Knicks can make the playoffs. The only thing I hope is that Curry dedicates himself and tries to become a dominant force. he's already pretty graceful with the ball, but I think he needs to start using his size to his advantage (although that's difficult, because the only player allowed to use his size in that manner is Shaq)

As long as the knicks stay out of the top 4-5 picks its good.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

wow. i've seen this guy greg oden play on espn the other night. let me tell you. he's probably the only teen on that court that looks old enough to be one of his other teammate's father. seriously the dude looks like he's around 37 (reminds me a lot of charles oakley though) but oden, i don't really know what's the scout on him, i mean on a high school level he seems to be just toying with other team with like 30 points, 17 boards, 6 blocks, but for reals just about every other h.s. prep standout can amount those stats. i mean just about every other from prep to pros player has been averaging those stats. so really, how will anyone know for sure? wasn't lebron a number 1? kwame? those two average unprecedented numbers for a h.s. student if it were a public school. but just about every other prep player has stats like those wouldn't you agree?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Really?*

What were Kwames stats? You make a lot of statements without supporting them. Do you know what level of competition they each played? How they did at summer camps against the best? You can bet the scouts do. Kwame is a bust mentally, not physically. Had he had a different situation when coming up, he MIGHT have turned out differently. If you remember, he was very cocky, very confident, and then Jordan castrated him. Not a smart thing to do to an 18 YO kid.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Really?*

well i'm not going to act like i know everything. but i'm just saying that just about every other prep player has similar averages in terms of scoring, rebounding, so fourth, and so fourth.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Really?*



Gotham2krazy said:


> well i'm not going to act like i know everything. but i'm just saying that just about every other prep player has similar averages in terms of scoring, rebounding, so fourth, and so fourth.




im with you gotham.......people take these stats too serious especially for a high school athlete


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Really?*



Gotham2krazy said:


> well i'm not going to act like i know everything. but i'm just saying that just about every other prep player has similar averages in terms of scoring, rebounding, so fourth, and so fourth.


 so why hasn't "every other prep player" been drafted the past few years?


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

wow, no offense to you guys but I would rather have a top pick this year and the ability to switch picks next year then curry. Curry is garbage, I will give him props on his offensive. But man the kid is such a libility on defensive its not even funny. 

'[STRIKE]Congrats to the Bulls for raping the Knicks.[/STRIKE]

Not only is your post full of trollish rehetoric the words you used are not appropriate, but I think you know that already by reading the rules of this forum. Consider this warning #1.

-Kitty


----------

